# Leaf blowers



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

How many others use leaf blowers?

I've wanted to get one for light dustings for the past few years, and finally have one. For the past several years I've kept talking myself out of getting one. Tell my self I don't need to spend a lot of money on a quality brand one, but at the same time not wanting to spend any money on a lower quality one either. My Dad bought himself a new blower last fall and gave me his old Echo that has been sitting in the garage for years. A good carb cleaning, fresh gas, a new spark plug, and a little time messing with the mixture screws and she is runnin like a champ.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

I hadn't had a leaf blower for years, but about two years ago I finally bought a new Tanaka. 

Although the price nearly blew me over, I've really gotten to like it. It really comes in handy to clear dirt, leaves, etc off of our large paved driveway.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I use a leaf blower if the snow is "right". The blower works well on anything less that 6" if the snow is "dry". Like most things a blower with more power is better.
It really does a better job that my 2-stage walk behind as it leave the pavement spotless.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like they're pretty handy. I'll have to give one a try when the snow comes back around.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

pfn said:


> I use a leaf blower if the snow is "right". The blower works well on anything less that 6" if the snow is "dry".


WOW, up to that deep! My plan was for just real light dustings. You know the stuff that turns to ice overnight, then your wife slips and falls in the driveway the next morning and points the finger at you for her falling.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I have one of the Stihl 550 back pack blowers. It has no problem with 6 inches of "light" snow. One thing to watch... don't walk or drive over the surface to be cleaned as it will pack the snow and prevent the blower form doing its' job. 
Of interest are all of the animal prints on the cleaned pavement, white foot prints going in all directions. Very cool.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think my old Echo would hang with a big dog like yours. If it works well on light fluff under 1" I'll be happy. But than again any blower should be able to handle that.

I'll have to watch for the prints, I bet that would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

get a sheet of 5/8'' chipboard,cut a piece 12" x 4'wide attach an old ''lawnmower style'' (junker)handle to the board and you then have the best tool to ''push'' the light dry snow with ease....little to no cost,no gas,no oil,no noise,very quick,lightweight,easy to store,no mess. i been doing this for 4 years now with great success.Better than any blower that i have used to do the same task. i dont paint it or stain it...nothing. and as the board wears away it actually scrapes the cement pavement better,even better than standard boards.paint it if you like, and it will look store bought.I actually have 3 pushers,all of different widths.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Had a little dusting tonight, had to try the blower worked like charm clean as a whistle was done in minutes.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have "2" commercial grade gasoline hand blowers. One is a Redmax......the other is a Stihl. They work excellent for blowing snow off cars and driveways if it is light and fluffy and 1 inch or less. If you are in the cleanup business and have back packs........that would be much better. A Stihl 600 or top of the line Redmax would do just fine in 3-4 inches or less....I am quite sure.... PS......I am not sure why we brought up this old topic as it seem irreverent today.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

I had no luck with leaf blowers used for snow. No luck at all but I live < 5 miles from salt water and my snow is usually very wet and dense. More like cake batter than anything else. When it's really bad, instead of sounding like snow when it lands, it sounds like small wet critters (imagine frogs) hitting the ground.
Imagine my surprise at powder!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i never though about using the leafblower for snow removal cause i don't use it much for leaves. i got tired of carrying it and got a yardvac. i had a toro powerlite for a few years ( until it was stolen ) that i used unless something bigger was needed


----------



## jem84 (Jan 18, 2012)

We had a Toro Power Sweep a couple of years ago but never really had some good time with it, unlike my snow blower. But this is the first time I heard a leaf blower used on snow..//


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*leaf blowing snow*

With the kind of snow we've had this year so far, a leaf blower would have been more than sufficient to move it off the sidewalk.


----------



## airshot (Jan 3, 2014)

YEP, used my leaf blower for years to clean sidewalk and deck of light snow. Never had any leaves to speak of, bought the blower for light snow and to clean out the garage on occasion. Back out the cars and let er blow, much easier and quicker than a broom...

Airshot


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's an odd concept to hear, using a leaf blower for snow, but I tried it out earlier on in the season. I have a Shindaiwa EB 802 backpack leaf blower and let me tell ya what...not only did it blow the snow from one end of my deck to the other, but I had a heck of a time out there with it. They're pretty amusing to use, and even funnier to see the looks that my neighbors gave me


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I use my Stihl backpack blower a lot to move snow. Its fantastic for clearing off the cars and the snow from around them. The drive will be down to bare pavement if its not too wet.
I have done the entire drive with the blower if its less then about 4 inches and light and fluffy.

I also use it to blow off the snow blower when I am finished, it keeps a lot of melted snow off the floor.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

we use them all the time up here in minnesnota. That is my 3rd snow blower. No shovels for me. it is a toro 225mph ultra leaf blower


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a -HUSQVARNA 580BFS- (same as the -Redmax EBZ8500-) and it pretty much kicks BUTT for blowing leaves and/or light snow events! Everything I have read when researching them, it's currently the most powerful blower on the market. I did end up opening up the exhaust on it some which gave it a few hundred more RPM's at WOT (~7,260 vs ~7,000 stock).

-SOMEONE HAVING SOME FUN WITH IT-


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a Redmax 8000 and whenever i tried using it for snow it work at first, but as the motor got hot the discharge air got warm. Snow became damp/wet and that ended the session.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a gas powered Toro leaf blower for powder snow (and leaves) and a Toro electric with a short nozzle to blow water off the cars after washing them. It helps when you plan on waxing the cars immediately after the washing. My neighbors think I'm crazy also, but it works.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

The 1st time I tried using the Redmax 8000 to blow powdery snow it did not go well because the snow seemed to get moist & heavy to the point it would simply not move. 

For today's storm I gave it another shot. Blew snow off the drive and cars this morning around 08:30 and so far did 3 times ending at 12:30. Seems to be working very well taking about 15 minutes per time, Cleans right down to the pavement.

Neighbor came out & gave me strange look


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> The 1st time I tried using the Redmax 8000 to blow powdery snow it did not go well because the snow seemed to get moist & heavy to the point it would simply not move.
> 
> For today's storm I gave it another shot. Blew snow off the drive and cars this morning around 08:30 and so far did 3 times. Seems to be working very well taking about 15 minutes per time, Cleans right down to the pavement.
> 
> Neighbor came out & gave me strange look


I've had very good luck using my 580BFS (Redmax 8500) for light snow events. It also works good for blowing off the snow blowers after use. Although I don't start it up just for that purpose.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got an ECHO back pack blower, 50cc. It's great on leaves but it's not going to move anything except a minimal, light, dry snowfall.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Lot's of leaves here on terrain that that is not conducive to removing them. Ugh, I don't even wanna think about the fall and early snows.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

A few weeks ago I bought a leaf blower primarily to blow snow off the truck. (Can't resist a new power tool either. ) The direction the truck sits on the street always results in the prevailing winds to drift snow off the roof and down into the cowl below the windshield. A snow brush doesn't get it all so I thought I'd try a blower. I'm hoping it'll be handy for removing light dustings on the sidewalk and driveway too. I might have to get a restriction nozzle to focus the air but I'll see how it goes with the supplied nozzle.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Nice! I just bought a Stihl BG-56 CE last month. I've been using it for the constant raining of leaves here, but will use it for the vehicles once the snow starts falling.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I use my leaf blower for light dustings as well.

Another tip I found is that sometimes when it is really cold out the leaf blower is cranky to start up (have in unattached garage). So I will bring it in the house for 30-40 min to warm up and then she starts with 2 pulls.

Makes a big difference.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a 4 stroke Dolmar leaf blower and love it. Love the little 4 strokes over the 2 strokes. Quieter, starts and idles better and sounds great 

http://media.channelblade.com/boat_graphics/dealers/41824/digi42664217.jpg


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

JSB33 said:


> I use my Stihl backpack blower a lot to move snow. Its fantastic for clearing off the cars and the snow from around them. The drive will be down to bare pavement if its not too wet.
> I have done the entire drive with the blower if its less then about 4 inches and light and fluffy.
> 
> I also use it to blow off the snow blower when I am finished, it keeps a lot of melted snow off the floor.



Just remember to put the Stihl into winter mode. Under the air filter is a door you need to open to allow the carb to receive pre-warmed air.

I have a Stihl 600 that I will have to try with the snow this winter.


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

The snow in this video doesn't seem light enough to use a leaf blower:
:huh:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Optical_Man said:


> The snow in this video doesn't seem light enough to use a leaf blower:


Definitely the wrong tool for the job, but at least he made the neighbors laugh. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah they are nice for those light days huh! I am a fan of the Echo's for the price vs quality. They are pretty reliable and not overpriced. I have become less and less of a Stihl fan that I used to be. I get a lot of them on my workbench comparatively it seems.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> Yeah they are nice for those light days huh! I am a fan of the Echo's for the price vs quality. They are pretty reliable and not overpriced. I have become less and less of a Stihl fan that I used to be. I get a lot of them on my workbench comparatively it seems.


Funny you should mention that. I just inherited an old Echo blower/vac from my dad and I really kinda like it. I have a Stihl blower and chainsaw and they are both a bit of a PITA to start, but the Echo just can't wait to go.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

That's the tool of choice to blow everything out of my garage. I just start at the back and sweep it outside then let the howler winds do the rest. A couple of sweeps and all the snow, sawdust and grindings are gone. It's great for knocking the dusting off cars and equipment too. We have a Black and Decker 20 v battery rig that has to be 5 years old and still keeps chugging along with the original batteries. It's no replacement for a gas job though. Convenient but half the power. The blower does work for light snow quite well too but for me honestly if it's that thin I just leave it there


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I've seen them used by auto dealerships in the Soo to clean snow from their vehicles.


----------



## SarahMyers (Mar 24, 2017)

For me, the leaf blower I owned is pretty well-balanced and easy to navigate. The only that would be better is if it were 4-stroke instead of 2-stroke and having to mix oil and gas.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I used my new Echo 770 with great results on a 1-2 inch light snow.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I have the Sthil,wouldn't trade it for any other blower on the market,no issues with starting ,great for blowing snow of vehicles and driveway when we have a light dusting.And I haven't use a chamois for drying my vehicle in years,the blower does the trick and less hands on scratches to the vehicles paint.I would put as one of my top tools,would be lost without it.lol.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

This tread got me thinking, I have a "Bounce House" blower motor sitting in my garage..., hmmmmm, I bet that could move some snow!!


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> This tread got me thinking, I have a "Bounce House" blower motor sitting in my garage..., hmmmmm, I bet that could move some snow!!


They can as long as you can fit a tube on the exhaust port like a leaf blower. These things are incredibly powerful. I have one myself. The only hassle is running the cord.


----------



## Conradstanley (Dec 13, 2018)

This is such a nice idea.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

I use my Stihl BR400 purchased in 1998 for $400 bucks the most used machine in my garage summer and winter. Works great on a dusting of dry cold snow.


----------



## lnh (Mar 17, 2019)

I've used my RedMax EB6200 for clearing the driveway for years now. Only works well with dry snow and not more than a couple inches. It does a great job of cleaning right down to the pavement. Think I once attached an action cam to the blower. I'll see if I can find the footage and upload to YouTube.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have also used my backpack and a handheld leaf blower on snow. As Inh notes the snow has to be very dry and no more than a couple of inches, but it does work.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I have blowers, handheld and backpack that I use in my landscaping business. I maintain a few drives on contract in the winter as well.
I tried blowers on the snow a few times. Overall it didnt work for me. Under ideal conditions, less than an inch and zero wind it worked pretty good. Those conditions happen so rarely that I dont bother any more. Using a 36 inch pusher is the best deal for me.
What I found with the blower is you usually have wind baffling around buildings, over roofs etc. blowing snow back in your face. Not very pleasant with any wind unless your in the wide open. So I leave the blowers for yard work, cleaning up leaves and blowing grass and debris off drives which is where they shine. But to each his own.


----------



## lnh (Mar 17, 2019)

Think I also remember seeing video footage on the local news once of crews getting Gillette Stadium seats cleared off using backpack blowers after a snowfall getting ready for an upcoming game. Can't decide whether this was really a good idea as a broom might be better.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

WVguy said:


> I have also used my backpack and a handheld leaf blower on snow. As Inh notes the snow has to be very dry and no more than a couple of inches, but it does work.



My neighbor came over during the Xmas holidays with his new Xmas present....a backpack leaf blower. Now, I don't know the particulars on it, but I do know that he retired from Park Management last year, so I think he knows a bit about outdoor equipment. I could NOT believe that the blower he was using actually stripped away the packed ice/snow on the driveway, that I normally have to use an ice scraper on, with Herculean efforts. It cleaned my driveway down to the cement, except for a few places. Incredible!:surprise:


----------



## BataAdal (Jan 15, 2020)

Absolutely love using my Husqvarna 580bts backpack blower for dry fluffy snow removal. It does extremely well on 1 to 2.5 inches of below 20 degree snow. The colder the better. Of course have also tested at 3 to 4 and 5 inches. It can do it although at a much much slower pace. Once I modified the intake and the muffler it absolutey screams like crazy. Make sure to remove the air filter and spark arrestor for winter duty. I never break out the shovel or Honda single stage 720AS anymore for the little snowfalls that are dry and light. Only need a shovel or single stage to do the end of diveways after the plow skates by. And even then, if the city plow trucks have not sanded or salted and their mess isn't wet, it can be accomplished with the BP(backpack) blower.

There are so many other uses for it as well. Doing leaves, grass clippings, debris, sand/salt. Blowing house off. The deck. Rain gutters. Drying vehicles/motorcycles etc. after washing. Garage cleaning. Spider web extinction. Cleaning snow off vehicles left outside. The bed of trucks or trailers etc. And my all time favorite, letting the neighborhood youngsters(lite as feathers) have fun wearing it to push them around on thier skateboard/long boards, rollerskates/blades and even sleds or saucers down a slight incline on our streets after the plows have done the roads without sanding or salting and just leave that perfect sheen of snow on the roadways. Super hilarious.

Buy a backpack blower to work for you. And have a little fun on the side.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

We got about an inch of powder snow but expecting freezing rain later. I used my Ryobi hand held leaf blower and it made fast work of the snow. Hopefully I avoid the treacherous freezing rain coating the snow. Thanks to all here for the idea :grin:. 



Whimsey


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

BataAdal said:


> Make sure to remove the air filter and spark arrestor for winter duty.


What's the reasoning for removing these parts?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

just like on a normal snow blower the air filter has the possibility of icing up shutting off the motor, that why you don't find a air filter on a snow blower but do find a heater box to pre warm the intake


----------

